# Sanatorium de foret



## Mikeymutt (Feb 2, 2015)

This was my first foray into exploring in Europe.i really enjoyed it,although it was a long twenty six hour visit.went with zedstar who drove all them miles,and a several others with us.we visited this abandoned hospital which was a lot bigger than I expected,set over two main building which were seperated by two walkways.there was a cluster of other buildings two further up.which also had the morgue.that was a beautiful little building.what surprised me was the lack of vandalism and theft.there was a little but a site like how that was in this country.would have had no hope.




















[/

[URL=http://s1027.photobucket.com/user/Mikeymutt1972/media/1%20le%20foret/imagejpg4_zpsd14ccf04.jpg.html]












































The morgue


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 2, 2015)

That is truly something else! 
Amazing photographs, what a set. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Feb 2, 2015)

Amazing pics Mikey. Love the amount of decay. Well captured


----------



## skankypants (Feb 2, 2015)

Fantastic photography...


----------



## tank2020 (Feb 2, 2015)

God I love this location, still it teases me!


----------



## Scattergun (Feb 2, 2015)

That's nice that


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 2, 2015)

Brilliant, like that place and photos lots


----------



## Chopper (Feb 2, 2015)

Wow this place looks incredible. Really nice set


----------



## URBANMYTH (Feb 2, 2015)

Well done mate top photos love it!!!


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 2, 2015)

Wonderful images, really atmospheric. I can easily imagine that curtain in the second photo blowing in the breeze. Scary doll appropriate for the morgue!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 3, 2015)

wow that's got my adrenaline pumping!
Absolutely amazing location, my cup of tea. 
Stunning pics too!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 3, 2015)

Stealthstar79 said:


> wow that's got my adrenaline pumping!
> Absolutely amazing location, my cup of tea.
> Stunning pics too!



You need to get abroad stealth.you would love it..this place was fantastic.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 3, 2015)

This was on my list last year, and i had forgot about it, so now, its back at the top of my list. I need to go here. Fantastic images as always


----------



## HughieD (Feb 3, 2015)

Incredible pictures - love the bottles pic and the doll pic especially. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely stuff Mikey, spot on as usual
looks a good place


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Well, seeing this has deffo given me the kick up the bum I needed. Ferry booked


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 6, 2015)

*Nicely done... Really is a cracking explore this one! Worth it just for 'that' corridor shot *


----------

